# Long Term Food Storage Calorie Estimates



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

The US recommends 2700 calories per day for an adult male, and 2200 for an adult female. The UK recommends 2500 and 2000. I will plan for an average of 2300 calories per adult per day, meaning I need almost 840,000 calories per adult per year.

My main long term preps are grains and legumes.

*Let's look at grains first:* Average calories per pound of grain (by my calculations) is 1595 calories (wheat 1492 cal/lb; oats 1650 cal/lb; rice 1643 cal/lb...source: Wolframalpha).

I targeted 400 lbs. of grain per adult per year (based on one website's recommendation--another site recommends only 300 pounds). That is 638,000 calories per year per adult.

That means that the grains I am prepping would provide *76%* of the adult's daily caloric intake (638k/840k)

*Now legumes/beans:* Using the same source, beans have 600 calories per pound (which seems quite low to me). I targeted 60 lbs. per adult per year. That is *6%* of the adult's daily caloric intake.

With 76% + 6% = 82% of calories covered by grains and beans, that leaves me with 18% calories to pick up from other preps.

I've budgeted 40 pounds of *sugar* per adult per year. There are 1712 cal/lb for sugar. Thus, I will have *8%* of an adult's daily caloric intake from my sugar preps. I have other sugars as well (jams, honey, etc.).

That leaves me with 10% of an adult's daily intake to cover with other preps.

*Dried milk* has 1805 cal/lb. I targeted 40 lbs of dried milk per adult (which is high by most recommendations, but low by at least one site, but my family drinks a lot of milk). That is *11%* of an adult's daily caloric intake.

So, with only grains, legumes, sugar and milk, I'm at 101% of an adult's daily caloric intake.

That makes me feel pretty good. :beercheer: But, having said that, I welcome all comments and criticisms...that's why I posted! This is the first time I've calculated these numbers. I have no idea what a good balanced diet should require. I'll have to go research that next.

*In summary:*
Grains: *76%*
Legumes: *6%*
Sugars: *8%*
Dairy: *11%*


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Looks pretty good IMO it would be good to do a breakdown of the protein levels and the amino acid ratios but I think that amount of milk (along with everything else) would have you well covered.
If your dairy is skim make sure you have some fats stored, you don't need much but without some there will be problems. 
I don't use that much sugar, actually I don't really use any sugar but honey is nearly the same, I think 10% is max recommended so you are probably fine.


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

cowboyhermit said:


> Looks pretty good IMO it would be good to do a breakdown of the protein levels and the amino acid ratios but I think that amount of milk (along with everything else) would have you well covered.


Thanks. I thought about protein, too, since I am trying to balance my current diet in that regard.

I have other preps, but grains, legumes, sugars and dairy (including eggs) are my 4 main long term food storage food groups, with different types of foods in each of those 4 food groups. Oats and wheat have the highest protein among the grains according to one source (a vegetarian website); rice was lowest.

I thought about buying one of those big bags of protein powder from Costco to stick in my stores...don't know how long those will last. But I just started using the powder: I've been putting some low sugar protein powder in my morning oatmeal to balance out the carbs.



cowboyhermit said:


> If your dairy is skim make sure you have some fats stored, you don't need much but without some there will be problems.


Any recommendations on storing fats long term? I've heard oils don't keep so well. I did buy some lard (Crisco).


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

:yummy: The US recommends 2700 calories per day for an adult male, and 2200 for an adult female.

The calories per day are for todays world ... would one still use them after SHTF. (Follow me ... ) In todays world we have a ton of tools to get the job done faster, with less human power by us. If we don't have the same tools when it hits ... will we have to up calorie usage. (would we not?)

Take the garden ... If one uses a tractor, tiller or etc. in the garden today but plants and cultivate entirely by hand after say with a hoe (if one does not have a horse ) Would that change the calories per day usage?

If we had to walk/bike more, say no gas for the truck/tractor/golf cart would that change calorie usage?

(Sorry) Just typing out loud ...


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

The milk alone should give you about 1/3 of your protein requirements for a typical person and milk is a complete protein Most of the protein powders are whey based (milk) they can be useful, especially if a person is trying to keep muscle mass or add protein for other reasons.

Plant based foods are typically lacking in one or a few amino acids but that is where your variety should help out a lot. With a large portion of your calories coming from wheat, oats, and legumes I think there will definitely be "adequate" protein.

In terms of fats for storage, that has been a long standing issue, the good thing is that you really don't need that much. I would look at how you will be preparing your food and focus on that, do you intend to fry a lot of stuff etc. I am not a big fan of olive oil (I know this is sacrilege today) but others say it keeps for a year. For oil I use sunflower oil mostly and it keeps for a year or two, but we have livestock so I don't really worry long term, others may have considered it more.
As to how much is need, it is certainly not decided, as long as you get your essential fatty acids. Here is an example of the confusion from the American heart association that has long advocated very low fat diets (<15% of calories)http://circ.ahajournals.org/content/98/9/935.full


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

After shtf I expect my calorie needs to raise considerably due to new required activities. I pad my preps with lard as its shelf stable with a good shelf life and can be added to anything for a calorie boost. Also a high calorie grain is whole wheat cous cous. 220 calories per serving which is only a third of a cup. Also no simmering required-just add to hot water (1 cup to 1 cup ratio) so low water and energy requirements. Pancake mix, dehydrated milk, and syrup is something else I stock. Another grain I stock is quinoa because it has a lot of essential amino acids.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Tacitus said:


> The US recommends 2700 calories per day for an adult male, and 2200 for an adult female. The UK recommends 2500 and 2000. I will plan for an average of 2300 calories per adult per day, meaning I need almost 840,000 calories per adult per year.
> 
> My main long term preps are grains and legumes.
> 
> ...


Most MREs, or meals ready to eat, contain about 1,300 calories; three a day are recommended. Supplemented with energy bars and drinks, they give soldiers the 4,500 to 5,000 calories they need for an active day of patrols or on the front line. In other words stay away from salt/sugar/sweets, honey is your best bet for its nutritional value. And foods of the Gods like Spelt,Lentils,Millet,Barley,Corn, Wheat, Flax Seeds plus a grain mill.:2thumb:


----------

